# How about some opinions??? Caution on content



## Nolan (Jan 21, 2009)

OK please keep in mind this might not be for everyone so please don't read on if you have soft stomach.... 

OK most everyone knows that I have had some surgeries lately but the whole story is in my 40 years on this earth that the last 20 or so have been spent in an ongoing battle with chronic pain and the fight to fix / repair and as of lately keep my right foot, ankle and lower leg. So that said after this last surgery I had some hardware removed among other stuff and have been wanting to make a pen with one of the screws. I was thinking of clear resin and then making the twist part be like an Allen bit driver. I was thinking kinda like a socket so when you turn the Allen socket it extends the filler. BTW it has like a 1/4 Allen head on the hollow screw. Anyway that was my idea but thought I would get others. Thanks and please if you don't want to see or think about it don't scroll down.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Owwwwww that was in your leg????


----------



## Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

Shoot man, I was thinking you were going to make a pen from one of your bones! This isn't hard to stomach at all.

It's going to be tough. If you're going to work with a slimline kit, you're going to have the transmission boogering everything up. Will a Baron refill fit inside it?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 21, 2009)

Make it a desk pen.  Step drill a blank so the screw will slide through the larger hole and then screw it into the smaller diameter hole to hold the screw in place.  Insert refill, turn a cb and top and you're in business.

Edit: After looking at the pics again you won't need to turn a cb.  Just use one of the washers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 21, 2009)

Now this goes in the list of "You know you have it bad when"  catagory when speaking about things we look at and try to decide if we can make a pen out of it. A pen turner's view is really different and I am finding that out. Wow we look at things differently.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 21, 2009)

If it works for you, I don't know why it should bother the rest of us...

I can't quite envision the whole picture, but it sounds interesting.

  -Barry


----------



## Chasper (Jan 21, 2009)

If I were the burl master I wouldn't consider a resin pen, but since I'm not....how about this idea?  Closed end twist pen with a very short nib/barrel/transmission/refill assembly and a long closed end cap with just enough opaque area to insert a short tube to fit a short closed end mandrel.


----------



## Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep in mind, embedding something is going to bend the light and obscure what the embedded item is. I don't see any way around it though.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 21, 2009)

I am with Skye on this one.  I thought you were talking about one of your bones too. 

A mechanical pen may be difficult, with the screws.  The desk pen idea may work.

Send a PM to SkipRat to make sure he sees this thread.  If anyone has an idea how to use this hardware it will be him.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 21, 2009)

I would go for a kitless slim.  use the washers as segments.  Use the top of the screw for a finial twist mechanism.


----------



## Rarest wood (Jan 21, 2009)

These will be Titanium screws and hense reasonably hard I have a few my self I was also wondering what I should do with them. The amount of metal some folk have screwed to bones is quite astounding. I  have been in theater many times assisting in removal and plate insertion. The srews are not cheap either and come wrapped up like they were made of gold. I would soak it in neat bleach just to assist in infection control before you use it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 21, 2009)

A whole new meaning to being screwed.  Maybe a section or so as a clip?


----------



## thewishman (Jan 21, 2009)

They would make an awesome plunger on a click pen.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 21, 2009)

With my twisted mind I think it would be neat as heck, but it would present some problems one being machining a place for the transmission, carbide reamers ain't cheap, BUT then neither are those screws, I'll bet removing them wasn't either,  Heal up quickly.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2009)

Nolan!
first l hope you feeling much better after getting the hardware removed, l had the same thoughts  with mine, and when l told the doctor he (LOL) you want to make a pen, my erg has past now,maybe  these ideas will help cut done the bolt and use it in one of csusa clicker kits and use another bolt/screw as a clip, just cut & flatten and bend & drill a hole to one end,and the nut end filed and shaped it, another one make a capped pen cut down the bolt end and use bolt end as a final and the same for the clip,also if you have a look at a cigar kit check out the final it is a nut like shape.he's a photo of csusa clicker kit,


----------



## Nolan (Jan 22, 2009)

well its not bad to me either but you never know who is sensitive and here are the before. I just got in from seeing my doc so I will read up in the morning to try and absorb so of the opinions.


----------



## garypeck (Jan 22, 2009)

hey Nolan....... get well soon......


----------



## Skye (Jan 22, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaang. What exactly is/was wrong with your friggin foot?!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2009)

That is unreal----you would think they could do a better job.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice X-Ray.  Too bad I don't have a copy of my Dad's 218 screws and metal plates in both his hips and his left leg, and a scar that is easily an inch wide from his ankle all the way up past his hip.  He was hit by a school bus and shattered both hips and his left leg.  That was back in the 60's.  It's amazing they could fix that back then.  He has less now though because he had both hips replaced last year because of it all.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 30, 2009)

Nolan you are a walking hardware store my friend!


----------

